# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Si mund te largohen Akrepat nga shtepia ?

## EuroStar1

U be ca kohe qe shoh akrepa ne oborr. Mbrem gjeta nje akrep rreth 7 cm ne perde brenda ne shtepi. 

Une nuk kam bahce, shtepin rreth e rrotull e kam te veshur me trotuare dekorative dhe kam ca portokalle dhe manderina. Nuk e kuptoj se nga vijne dhe nga dalin keto akrepe

A ka ndonje menyre per ti perzen apo per ti mbytur ?

Me shume kam frike se kam 3 femije te vegjel neper shtepi dhe nuk len vend pa futur duart

----------


## shofer

akrepat jane insektngrenes, hyjne ne shtepi per te ngrene insektet qe ka, zhduk insektet qe ke ne shtepi, problem i zgjidhur.

eshte nje lloj spray pesticid qe quhet Demon WP, eshte shume efikas, zhduk te gjitha, akrepa dhe insekte.

----------


## ATMAN

> U be ca kohe qe shoh akrepa ne oborr. Mbrem gjeta nje akrep rreth 7 cm ne perde brenda ne shtepi. 
> 
> Une nuk kam bahce, shtepin rreth e rrotull e kam te veshur me trotuare dekorative dhe kam ca portokalle dhe manderina. Nuk e kuptoj se nga vijne dhe nga dalin keto akrepe
> 
> A ka ndonje menyre per ti perzen apo per ti mbytur ?
> 
> Me shume kam frike se kam 3 femije te vegjel neper shtepi dhe nuk len vend pa futur duart


ka ca aparatura qe shiten ketu ne itali te cilat punojne me ultratinguj, dhe me keto aparate mund te largosh nga shtepia jo vetem akrepat por edhe mizat muskonjat dhe deri gjarperijte dhe minje etj etj

dyqani quhet gpc dhe ka ne cdo qytet te italise nga ky lloj dyqan qe shet gjera elektronike

une e  kam pare vete ne pordenone ne veri ,por ky qyqan eshte edhe online dhe aty mund te shikosh edhe katalogun qe ka ky dyqan

me mire do ishte nese ke ndonje mik a kushuri ku mund ta porositesh dhe kur ta blesh duhet te kesh parasysh hapesiren m3 e shtepise

----------


## EuroStar1

Faleminderit per idet qe me dhat

Kam degjuar se pulat ne oborr dhe macet ne shtepi, shfarosin cdo lloj zvarraniku, akrepa,  shumkendsha etj

A dini gje a eshte e vertete ?

----------


## shofer

> Faleminderit per idet qe me dhat
> 
> Kam degjuar se pulat ne oborr dhe macet ne shtepi, shfarosin cdo lloj zvarraniku, akrepa,  shumkendsha etj
> 
> A dini gje a eshte e vertete ?


macet po, edhe mizat qe fluturojne perpiqen ti kapin.
ide shume e mire, merr mace.

----------


## ATMAN

> Faleminderit per idet qe me dhat
> 
> Kam degjuar se pulat ne oborr dhe macet ne shtepi, shfarosin cdo lloj zvarraniku, akrepa,  shumkendsha etj
> 
> A dini gje a eshte e vertete ?


nuk e di per kete qe thua ti

por kjo qe them une une eshte e provuar dhe vertetuar

hidhi nje sy vete qyqanit ===> ketu edhe *ketu*

----------


## shofer

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j...enuQoRIDFjnakQ

----------


## teta

nese ke shum akrepa ne shtepi,ben mire te krijosh serumin kunder tij,kam degjuar disa ne qytetin ton qe e mbarojn vete,sepse po te pickoi akrepi eshte e rrezikshme.
interesohu te konshit ,po nuk gjete menyren do interesohem une,me duket se lyhet vendi mendjehere pas pickimit.

aparati me ultratinguj edhe une e ka pare ne tv,por nuk di ne ka noj efekt negativ tek njerzit.

----------


## Lexuesi_

A ka mundesi te shof nje foto te keti akrepi hera e pare qe po degjoj qe ka ne shqiperi e ne ks . Kam mendu qe keta jan vetem ne vendet ku ka shkretetire si arabi e kam pas pa nje filem me Jacki Chan. Apo e keni fjalen per ndonje insekt tjeter ?

----------


## drague

7,2 cm me githe kravate

----------


## Lexuesi_

> 7,2 cm me githe kravate



Eurostar1 po nga te erdhen keta Akrepa more burr ty. Mos ti kan lshu keta me mjekrra  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

> nuk e di per kete qe thua ti
> 
> por kjo qe them une une eshte e provuar dhe vertetuar
> 
> hidhi nje sy vete qyqanit ===> ketu edhe *ketu*


Qenka e nderlikuar shume. Desha ndonje gje praktike. Psh, ne nje sit italian, lexova qe ishte shume e rendesishme ndricimi i dhomave, pastrimi nga incekte si marimanga, buburreca, milingona etj qe ishin ushqim per Akrepat ( Sic e tha dhe Shofer ne keshillen e tije ne fillim. Duheshin levizur mobiljet dhe te behej kontroll per ndonje cerdhe te mundshme, si dhe shmangja e lageshtires ne shtepi 




> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j...enuQoRIDFjnakQ


d.m.th e paskam lexuar mire ! Megjithate, ky artikulli thot ne fund, qe nje mace nuk eshte si nje makin vrasese per akrepat, por eshte e mire si kafsh shtepie per tu ledhatuar  :perqeshje:  d.m.th edhe po edhe jo



> 7,2 cm me githe kravate


Vetem se keta te mit jane te zi bloze



> Eurostar1 po nga te erdhen keta Akrepa more burr ty. Mos ti kan lshu keta me mjekrra


Ku e di une o Lexus se nga erdhen. Une nuk kam bahce dhe komshit qe me rrethojne jane si une. d.m.th kemi nga ato vilat e qytezave me ca pem dhe lulishte te vogla te cilat rrethohen nga trotuare dekorative dhe me avlli 2-3 meter te larta

----------


## Alti Elezi

Sipas tradicionit te fshatrave qe nga kohet e mocme,per te larguar gjarperinjte,akrepa,minj, etj,eshte djegur gjithmone squfur,eshte nje lende qe nuk eshte helmuese,por dhe me nje efekt 100%,por do perdorur here mbas here,ne vendet ku dyshohej foleja ose ne vendet ku jane pare.

----------


## benseven11

Plasaritje(cracks) ne mur duhet te mbyllen me kolk(caulk)
qe shitet ne tubeta.Pritet maja plastike e tubetes me gershere,ose thike
ne kend 45 grade.Pastaj te brima ne maje te tubetit ngul nje gozhde te trashe te gjate qe gozhda te cpoje cipen prej alumini te tubetit.Kjo do lejoje me vone qe kremi brenda tubetit te dale jashte  dhe perdoret per te mbyllur plasaritjet ne mur.
Tubetin e fut ne pajisjen koking gan.E drejton majen e tubetit siper plasaritjes 2 -3 mm larg dhe terheq kembezen e koking gan dhe kremi do dale jashte tubetit,me kremin.Me kembezen shtypur leviz koking gan ne gjithe gjatesine e plasaritjes dhe kremi do mbuloje  plasaritjen
http://www.homedepot.com/Paint-Caulk...&storeId=10051
te duhet edhe kolk gan qe te perdoresh kolk per te mbyllur plasaritjet.
http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pro...520b28_300.jpg Fute tubetin ne colk gan dhe kolk gun ushtron presion ne tubet per te nxjerre krem te bardhe si paste dhembesh dhe mbyllur plasaritjet.
Duhen mbyllur komplet plasaritjet ne mure brenda jashte  dhe ne fund
te shtepise te themelet aty ku bashkohen themelet me siperfaqen e betonit qe rrethon anash shtepine.Duhen pare komplet siperfaqet dru ne shtepi dhe shihet nese ka plasaritje dhe duhen mbyllur plasaritjet ose me dyll per dru(wood filler ose wax),
ose me llak druri,vernik finishus drush qe i jep lluster shkelqim drurit duke e mbuluar me nje shtrese llaku.Kjo ka shume rendesi pasi insektet leshojne veze ne plasaritjet ne dru dhe ne mur,ndertojene folete e tyre atje dhe shumohen.Nqs nuk mbyll dhe izolon plasaritjet atehere do kesh infeksion kronik nga insektet ne shtepi,pasi plasaritjet dhe te carat ne dru jane te hapura dhe thelle ne keto plasaritje eshte foleja e insekteve te ndryshme dhe vezet e tyre.Mbyllja e plasaritjeve,bllokon levizjen e insektit brenda ne plasaritje,insektet brenda ne plasaritje dhe te dala nga vezet do ngordhin per mungese te oksigjenit.Insektet ne shtepi qe jane jashte plasaritjeve do shohin qe plasaritjet(shtepiat e tyre) jane mbyllur dhe do largohen pergjithmone nga shtepia pasi nuk do gjejne plasaritje  brenda ne shtepi per tu fshehur,leshuar veze dhe jetuar.
http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/thumbla...9936cz254E.jpg

Cdo plasaritje duhet te mbyllet hermetikisht.Kjo vlen per te luftuar skorpionat,buburrecat,merimangat,milingonat etj
Talstar profesional eshte solucion qe vret rreth 75 lloje te ndryshme insektesh rrotull shtepise.
http://www.epestsupply.com/product/6...-Professional/
Duhen mbylluar edhe boshlleqet,aty ku takohen muri vertikal me dyshemene,duhen mbyllur boshlleqe aty ku bashkohen dy pjese prej druri
jashte shtepise duhet prere bari dhe hiqen materiale,objekte qe mund te jene subjekt qe insektet te strehohen,fshihen,maskohen.
Rrobat komplet neper sirtare komodinash duhen futur ne uje te nxehte mbi 100 grade celcius dhe te digjen vezet mikro te leshuara nga ndonje insekt aty.
Te gjitha si me lart duhet ti bejne edhe komshinjte qe i ke shume afer,pasi nuk do kete efekt nqs ti ben pastrim sperkatje dhe komshiu sben asgje ne shtepine e tij.Atehere cfare do ndodhe,skorpionat do udhetojne nga shtepia e komshiut dhe futen perseri ne shtepine tende.
Behet fjale qe te shfarosen gjithe insektet dhe vezet e tyre komplet 100%.

----------


## EuroStar1

Ben, ke qen shume i qarte.

Faleminderit per mundin dhe keshillat me shume vlere.

C'eshte e verteta, nuk kam asgje me dru, me perjashtim te stolave dhe tavolines qe kam ne oborr. Plasaritje suvaje apo batiscope pllakash dhe ca tulla oxhaku rreth e rrotull kam pa hesap. Neser do i hy me themel izolimeve me stuko

Rrofsh per informacionin

p.s

Alti Elezi

Faleminderit per keshillen. Do provoj nje here te mbyll cdo plasaritje, nje te shkundur dhe disfektim mbar shtepis dhe te shohim pastaj

----------


## shofer

dmth do izolosh komplet, qe akrepat dhe insektet qe jane brenda mos dalin jashte, te bejne feste ne shtepin tende. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## POKO

> U be ca kohe qe shoh akrepa ne oborr. Mbrem gjeta nje akrep rreth 7 cm ne perde brenda ne shtepi.


fajin e ka saliu,ben mire qe urgjent te besh nje telegram tek selia PS,dhe neser e ke gati komunikaten nga te ndriturit e partise shalso-tahiri-brace-balla  :perqeshje: 

pak shaka  :shkelje syri: 


uroje qe te gjesh zgjidhje sa me pare me problemin,e mos ti gjet gje femijet!

----------


## Alti Elezi

Ne momentin qe behet dizfektimi me squfur mos lere femijet afer,ose me mire largoi,dhe jo brenda ambjentit me squfur,por jashte shtepise,sepse Squfuri leshon nje ere shume te rende,gje te cilen akrepat,gjarperinjte nuk e durojne dot.
Mos e apliko brenda shtepise vetem ne raste extreme,dhe mbas aplikimit duhet nje ajrosje totale e shtepise,Kujdes me perdorimin.

----------


## drague

> dmth do izolosh komplet, qe akrepat dhe insektet qe jane brenda mos dalin jashte, te bejne feste ne shtepin tende.


apo nuk kane raki te mire kto shijaksit! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shofer

> apo nuk kane raki te mire kto shijaksit!


dhe tu vesh kengen e skorpionsave wind of change :rrotullo syte:

----------

